# How do you disassemble a Live Center?



## TinkerJohn (Jun 17, 2008)

I need some help. 

The bearings in my live center occasionally have a rough spot when turning. It seems to be more in one direction than the other, but I can feel it either way. 

My preferred solution is to disassemble it and replace the bearings, but for the life of me, I cant figure out how to get the thing apart. A picture is attached that shows what the center looks like.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

TinkerJohn


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 17, 2008)

I think you will find that they are press fitted together, and assembled never to come apart. 

All I can suggest is soak it overnight in multigrade, and see if that will smooth it out.

You can try heating up the end to see if expansion will release it, but don't hold your breath.

The bearing protector (at the top of the MT) prevents you using a tube and screw to jack it apart. If you were willing to turn that down a bit, you might stand a chance. If you want a sketch, let me know.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 17, 2008)

I just went and grabed mine from the shop. It is near identical to yours. The black cap on the end of mine pulls out of the taper and you can see some workings in there. Also look into the hole where the insert tips go and see if the hole is blind or through. If through you may be able to press (hammer) a small shaft into the hole to drive the rear apart. Let us know.
Tim


----------

